# Massive Bucherer Beta21



## flame (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi

Thought it worthwhile flagging up this due to it rarity on the appropriate board....It's a very interesting ,very Rare and very large Bucherer Quartz 8) ....not just any quartz though, but a Beta 21, the worlds first quartz production watch introduced at the Basel fair in 1970 - this one dates from March 70....so a first generation movement from only 6000 pieces produced (in total).










Bucherer were one of the original 10 that signed up to CEH....the umbrella company set up to mass produce a quartz wristwatch movement (eventually there would be 21 members) although many did not produce actual models and some, such as Rolex and Longines set off to develop their own (soon after the Base Calibre Beta 21 had been achieved).

The exact same Watch is on display in the Carl F Bucherer museum today (move the display to the right):

http://www.carl-f-bucherer.com/en/carl-f-bucherer/background/museum.html




























Probably the only one you will *ever* see - well apart from the one in the museum !!!

Cheers Neil


----------



## azimuth_pl (Aug 17, 2009)

great watch, is it the same that sold as nonworking a few months back?

if it sells it will be pure collector value as it's hard to say how many are still alive.

but for that kind of money I'd rather buy the even more rare gold Accuquartz that would still hold most of it's value in gold.


----------



## flame (Apr 2, 2009)

azimuth_pl said:


> great watch, is it the same that sold as nonworking a few months back?
> 
> if it sells it will be pure collector value as it's hard to say how many are still alive.
> 
> but for that kind of money I'd rather buy the even more rare gold Accuquartz that would still hold most of it's value in gold.


Hi

It's certainly the one that had a rebuild using original 1st generation donor parts and was sold to me by keitht....so it's working perfectly !

As you safe hard to value , but when I doubt you will ever see another one then....what do you do ? 

And when was the last Accuquartz you saw ?

Thanks Neil


----------



## webvan (Apr 6, 2010)

Well there was one on eBay last week, see the thread about it ;-)

So how many known Beta21 watches are there around these days ?

1. Omega Electroquartz - pretty common, value around â‚¬650

2. Bucherer - only one known example, this one, value would be the price you paid, ~Â£1700.

3. Rolex Beta21 - only ever saw a movement

Actually I lifted this from keitht's original ad : "Rolex versions of these (who had a large proportion of the production approx 1000 ) make 5-8k, the PP ones over 10k. IWC examples, of which 600 were made command prices up to 5k..."


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Ive got an 18K IWC Davinci that came from Keith T, I love it, such am amazing watch but one hell of a chunk of 18K gold!

Cheers Tom


----------



## Dupersr (May 16, 2011)

I just inherited a Bucherer Beta 21, just like the one pictured, except mine has a stainless steel band. It's not working at the moment. But it's a gorgeous watch. Any idea of it's value?


----------



## flame (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi

That's a very rare watch & a lovely piece to inherit....value wise it's difficult as they never come up on the market....certainly Â£1k+ though :thumbsup:

Thanks Neil


----------



## flame (Apr 2, 2009)

BTW - if you contact *keitht* he may be able to help with the repair....

cheers Neil


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm not sure in the current market that it would go for anywhere near Â£1K, I think the market (sadly as we all know) has dipped and with these being such a specialist piece I think it would struggle ATM, but I have been known to be wrong on occasion(I recall telling a mate when the IPOD came out that they would never take off and mini disc would be the way forward!)

Also, sadly the parts are becoming harder to come by, a rough Omega electroquartz as a donor would be Â£400 minimum

Definitely worth getting in touch with Keith, he really is the man where these are concerned


----------

